# Mosquito lagoon was on fire



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeez man. Poling, casting and filming simultaneously while solo...pretty damn cool.

I held my breath on that last fish while your phone was resting on the side deck...._phew._


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Net 30 said:


> Jeez man. Poling, casting and filming simultaneously while solo...pretty damn cool.
> 
> I held my breath on that list fish while your phone was resting on the side deck...._phew._


lol and fly fishing. They just didn't eat so i didn't post the fly footage. Thanks for watching.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Can you juggle also? Cool vid!


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> Can you juggle also? Cool vid!


haha i wish


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I was worried about the little bottle on the first trout coming out of the net. Your like level pro solo fishing!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice fish. Cool vid. Beautiful place like you say. Nothing like 20 years ago though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice fish. Cool vid. Beautiful place like you say. Nothing like 20 years ago though.


Nor is any place in the sunshine state now and it's only going to get worse. Nice video op.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Catchingfl said:


>


Thanks for sharing. Must have been exhausted juggling so many things at the same time to make it work. It worked. Fun filled video.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My solo fishing pics look like those grainy, out of focus shots of bigfoot or Loch Ness. Nice work.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Drifter said:


> I was worried about the little bottle on the first trout coming out of the net. Your like level pro solo fishing!


lol im so glad i didn't lose it


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice fish. Cool vid. Beautiful place like you say. Nothing like 20 years ago though.


i wish i could have fished it then


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

thank you , its some worked but having those clips to look back on is well worth it


SkinnyMatters said:


> Thanks for sharing. Must have been exhausted juggling so many things at the same time to make it work. It worked. Fun filled video.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> My solo fishing pics look like those grainy, out of focus shots of bigfoot or Loch Ness. Nice work.


 haha thats how mine looked a while ago


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

I love days like that, when everything lines up! cool video. thanks for sharing


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

flynut said:


> I love days like that, when everything lines up! cool video. thanks for sharing


thanks for watching


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Trying to do all of these things with 2 people is a challenge, doing it solo is impressive. These types of days fishing are the best. Well done man, thanks for shooting video and sharing with us.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

KingFlySC said:


> Trying to do all of these things with 2 people is a challenge, doing it solo is impressive. These types of days fishing are the best. Well done man, thanks for shooting video and sharing with us.


its definitely tough lol, but i won't let anything stop me. Thank you for taking the time to watch.


----------

